# Best stain for cherry wood



## p-dogg77 (May 3, 2008)

I just commissioned a mission-style coffee table in cherry wood. I love the grain of cherry, but not its reddish undertones (which I understand become more pronounced with age). 

We are having trouble deciding on a stain, as all of our existing furniture is finished in a medium-brown or walnut color. What do you think about staining the cherry table in provincial or walnut? How will these colors work with the red tones of the wood?


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've never worked with cherry but I have used watco dark and medium walnut danish oil successfully (in my opinion) to finish wood - mahogany, birch. I sand it down to 220, flood the surface then wetsand it in with 500 grit wet/dry paper, let it sit for a few minutes then wipe off the excess across the grain.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

If you want walnut use walnut wood.

Jerry


----------



## ectjr (May 6, 2008)

Cherry is best to leave natural, as it patina's with age it will have very dark tones to it. If you stain it you might like it now but with age you more than likley will be disatisfied. Keep* this in mind also, do not fill any nail holes now that match. as the wood patina's it will look like little zits where you filled.*
I used to do all the finish work in my cab shop, so please keep this advice in mind.
Good luck


----------



## msajeep (Nov 27, 2007)

Why waste the money on cherry if you are going to stain it? Cherry is a beautiful wood and in my opinion should not be stained. As others have said, if you want a darker walnut color, buy walnut, it's not that much more then cherry. Or if you are going to stain, but a much cheaper wood that takes stain well, and stain it. Just my opinion.


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

msajeep said:


> Why waste the money on cherry if you are going to stain it? Cherry is a beautiful wood and in my opinion should not be stained. As others have said, if you want a darker walnut color, buy walnut, it's not that much more then cherry. Or if you are going to stain, but a much cheaper wood that takes stain well, and stain it. Just my opinion.


DITTO!!!


----------



## weirdbeard (Mar 31, 2008)

Why would you build anything out of cherry and stain it walnut? Use Walnut if you want it to look like walnut. I hate the day stain was born! I hate the day MDF was born!:thumbdown:


----------



## adjason (Jun 15, 2008)

I would certianly never stain cherry wood for any reason


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Well, I guess you got your answer ?


----------



## gary696 (Apr 10, 2008)

p-dogg77 said:


> I just commissioned a mission-style coffee table in cherry wood. I love the grain of cherry, but not its reddish undertones (which I understand become more pronounced with age).
> 
> We are having trouble deciding on a stain, as all of our existing furniture is finished in a medium-brown or walnut color. What do you think about staining the cherry table in provincial or walnut? How will these colors work with the red tones of the wood?


Set it out in the sun for awhile. Cherry will darken quite quickly.


----------



## jimmiet. (Aug 15, 2007)

*dye cherry*

why not use white oak and fume it with ammonia. you get the dark finish you want . the longer you fume it the darker it gets, stop when the shade is to your liking. just another way to do it. I would'nt use cherry and stain it dark.


----------

